# Latest ICC eNews Letter



## pyrguy (Feb 12, 2010)

Just in case you do not get the eNews letter HERE is the list of 'new' MCP's as of December 2009.

My name is on that list as just receiving my MCP.

I've had since December of 1999. I  guess that 1999 may not be technically correct as I got my last required cert late in 1999 and got my MCP certification paperwork back after after January 1, 2000. I did renew my certs in December 2009 the last time I renewed.

Oh, I am in the picture posted of the MCP's in Minneapolis.

Anyone else listed as new that isn't?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

Pyrguy,

There just a little slow.  Hope you and your family are getting settled in; and, enjoying your new location.

Uncle Bob


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

UB

So far so good. Took a little more $$ to get settled in than we wanted but we are enjoying South Carolina.

Even the crazy drivers with the 3 - 5 inches of snow we are getting tonight.


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

Who's the code babe in the lower right hand corner?

She makes me want to intentionally overspan a rafter just to get a reinspection.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

pyrguy: Just where in SC are you located?


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

She wasn't in the group when the picture was taken, I think.

I didn't meet her so you are on your own there.  :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

Pack,

She shares a striking resemblance to the BI in Ormond Beach, FL.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

I see two of my co-workers in the picture. One is pictured but not mentioned and the other is pictured and mentioned. She is also on the list from 2005 MCP's. He has been a MCP for years. They (ICC) clearly didn't match the list with the picture very well.


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

The list and the picture are not connected other than they are all MCP's.

The picture was taken in 2008 and the list is supposed to be "NEW" MCP's from 2009.


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

She's not an MCP.

Found her on Facebook, though.


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Latest ICC eNews Letter

where is the info. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

